# PCI card on Ralink 3062 (2T2R) with FreeBSD



## ogogon (Aug 4, 2012)

Good evening!

Will it work with FreeBSD 9 PCI card on Ralink 3062 (2T2R)?
The description says that it has the driver for the Linux.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-Low-Pro...US_Internal_Network_Cards&hash=item4cfb3f96dd

Ogogon.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2012)

ogogon said:
			
		

> The description says that it has the driver for the Linux.


FreeBSD is NOT Linux.

I'm afraid this card isn't going to work. See ral(4), rum(4), run(4) and ural(4).


----------



## Mattjones (Sep 2, 2012)

Just for fun, I have tried several of these low-cost Chinese cards, most of them doesnt work.


----------

